# Something New Coming?



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

There's new warehouses popping up in the flex region lists with H id's, They all seem to be at Fulfillment Centers not currently operating any flex program. Las Vegas, Los Angles, Miami, Milwaukee, New Jersey, San Francisco, and Seattle
HLS1 - Las Vegas 36.263271,-115.077679
HLA1 - Buena Park 33.866899,-118.027977
HMI1 - Miami 25.793006,-80.411014
HMW1 - Kenosha 42.610030,-87.944094
HEW1 - Teterboro 40.864325,-74.058467
HSF1 - Newark 37.520420,-122.014800
HBF1 - Kent 47.414370,-122.259273

What do you think we'll see out of these?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Perhaps hotwheels?


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Restaurants all run under R id's now


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

enigmaquip said:


> There's new warehouses popping up
> HLA1 - Buena Park 33.866899,-118.027977
> 
> What do you think we'll see out of these?


Buena Park , CA ? those cords are about a mile and a half from DLA2 which is nothing more than a 40 stall truck dock. No drive thru warehouse , although DLA2 says Anaheim it really is in the North west corner of Buena Park. Not that may matter to you guys.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Buena Park , CA ? those cords are about a mile and a half from DLA2 which is nothing more than a 40 stall truck dock. No drive thru warehouse , although DLA2 says Anaheim it really is in the North west corner of Buena Park. Not that may matter to you guys.


Street View has those HLA1 buena park coords as being the LAX5 Amazon Fulfillment Center
https://www.google.com/maps/@33.866...4!1swy0qw5c8mcYwbHTambah1Q!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

enigmaquip said:


> Street View has those HLA1 buena park coords as being the LAX5 Amazon Fulfillment Center
> https://www.google.com/maps/@33.866...4!1swy0qw5c8mcYwbHTambah1Q!2e0!7i16384!8i8192



6400 Valley View St Cerritos, California 
Which is a Orange County address. Knotts Berry Farm 3 or 4 miles away. Disney another 6. LA county line a mile NW. LAX itself about 40miles NW.

Ya a fullfillment center I believe...


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

enigmaquip said:


> There's new warehouses popping up in the flex region lists with H id's, They all seem to be at Fulfillment Centers not currently operating any flex program. Las Vegas, Los Angles, Miami, Milwaukee, New Jersey, San Francisco, and Seattle
> HLS1 - Las Vegas 36.263271,-115.077679
> HLA1 - Buena Park 33.866899,-118.027977
> HMI1 - Miami 25.793006,-80.411014
> ...


My guess would be feeder hubs. Deliveries come into the feeder hubs then sent from there to distribution hubs. It's also close enough to receive trucks from the port of Long Beach. I'm not sure why Amazon would tag HLA1 as LAX5 (in the Google maps pic) as LAX is a pretty good distance from this location. All of the others are located fairly close to airports. No clue as to why it would need to be part of the Flex system unless Amazon is going to be centering their logistics chain around the Flex app, which is a scary thought!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

dkcs said:


> My guess would be feeder hubs. Deliveries come into the feeder hubs then sent from there to distribution hubs. It's also close enough to receive trucks from the port of Long Beach. I'm not sure why Amazon would tag HLA1 as LAX5 (in the Google maps pic) as LAX is a pretty good distance from this location. All of the others are located fairly close to airports. No clue as to why it would need to be part of the Flex system unless Amazon is going to be centering their logistics chain around the Flex app, which is a scary thought!


Well there was talk of getting there own planes. Has this already happened?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Maybe they're going to carve out a bit of those huge 1 million square foot fulfillment centers for Flex terminals?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

There was an article a few months ago about picking up directly from fulfillment centers


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm going to die laughing if Amazon uses the old McDonnell Douglas / Boeing building 54 off Cherry and Wardlow Rd. Long Beach. A MIllion sq ft. The office people would walk the perimeter on there lunch break. 1.1 miles all the way around. Hell they could load - unload planes , cars and trucks. Then I'm going to cry...  It's been empty for 2 years now.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Kenosha is 50 mins from Milwaukee. Amazon already has a giant fulfillment center there. Wouldn't make much sense to put anything but a feeder warehouse there.

That area is getting a ton of development and an expanded highway. It could feed northern Illinois Flex hubs as well as MKE.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

As I said all these new flex locations seem to be tagged at existing fulfillment centers, I would agree with jester121 that they're gonna carve out some space at these locations for something flex related.... My first guess would be same day logistics deliveries, or maybe as Movaldriver said, allowing customers to pick up directly


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

enigmaquip said:


> As I said all these new flex locations seem to be tagged at existing fulfillment centers, I would agree with jester121 that they're gonna carve out some space at these locations for something flex related.... My first guess would be same day logistics deliveries, or maybe as Movaldriver said, allowing customers to pick up directly


I rather have lockers then allow customers to pick up


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

maybe Fresh warehouses


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

enigmaquip said:


> As I said all these new flex locations seem to be tagged at existing fulfillment centers, I would agree with jester121 that they're gonna carve out some space at these locations for something flex related.... My first guess would be same day logistics deliveries, or maybe as Movaldriver said, allowing customers to pick up directly


For the Long Beach location no one from LA would travel there to pick up an order unless there was a substantial discount. It will be interesting to see what becomes of these locations and how they relate to the Flex system.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

They're all new drone warehouses.

The H prefix stands for Humanless.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

rozz said:


> They're all new drone warehouses.
> 
> The H prefix stands for Humanless.


No the H is for Highway as in Drone Highway
https://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanma...ies-for-flying-package-delivery/#426adb042fe8


----------



## Nekoosa (Nov 28, 2017)

enigmaquip said:


> There's new warehouses popping up in the flex region lists with H id's, They all seem to be at Fulfillment Centers not currently operating any flex program. Las Vegas, Los Angles, Miami, Milwaukee, New Jersey, San Francisco, and Seattle
> HLS1 - Las Vegas 36.263271,-115.077679
> HLA1 - Buena Park 33.866899,-118.027977
> HMI1 - Miami 25.793006,-80.411014
> ...


As bygosh said. Kenosha Location is a huge fulfillment center. Not really near a major airport that could handle large commercial planes. I don't see it's location good for either milwaukee or Chicago for customers doing their own pickups. It is appx 25 minutes via i94 from dch4 mundelein. Plus they are finishing up another fulfillment center in the southwest burbs of Chicago called romeoville.

My guess is the h is standing for "hub" as k-town is the fulfillment center that is the hub for the spokes in the wheel that supplies both milwaukee and Chicago flexhouses most packages.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

enigmaquip said:


> My first guess would be same day logistics deliveries, or maybe as Movaldriver said, allowing customers to pick up directly


Nah... that's what all the Whole Foods stores are for! Don't forget that piece of the puzzle...


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

There was an article a few months ago that Amazon is planning to pickup directly from merchants. These warehouses might be the places where you drop off those pickups. 

If I was a flex driver, I'd be pissed off after picking up some packages in downtown Chicago and then drive all the way to Kenosha. As a white van driver, I wouldn't mind this run


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

Newark, CA has been there for years now. Its a sorting facility coupled with Fresh on the other side.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

FWIW, I received a made in China package (FBA seller) today from the LAX5 hub (listed here in the Flex app as HLA1) via the USPS (we don't have Flex delivery in my area).


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

well here a new 1 AmazonFresh deliveries from Brisbane - Fresh (FJC9) 455 Valley Dr., Brisbane, CA 94005.

More block im gonna decline...can't wait to read whom gonna those route going into city high rises.


----------

